
Facebook Mirror | Index of / - joshwa
http://mirror.facebook.com/
======
yasumoto
From the bottom of <http://developers.facebook.com/opensource.php>

Facebook Mirror - A public mirror for projects such as Apache, Linux, Mozilla,
GNU, MySQL, and much more...

------
andr
How is that new, newsworthy or even relevant?

~~~
joshwa
I don't know. I stumbled on it today, and thought maybe someone would be able
to contextualize it for me?

~~~
tienshiao
My guess:

They rely on open source, and they figured they'd be a good citizen and mirror
some of the software projects that they rely on.

------
timcederman
So what is facebook.exe? Anyone willing to run it? :)

~~~
anatsa
Could it be related to this: <http://facebookmessenger.ws.tc/>

